# airport express (wireless) printer compatibility?



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Everytime I go to find the list for the airport express/extreme wireless printing compatibility I can't find it! Does anyone have this bookmarked??

I'm trying to see if the following printer is going to be compatible to print wirelessly:

Minolta PagePro 1250E

http://printer.konicaminolta.com/products/monochrome/pp1250E/index.asp

Thanks


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

try this link again.

and there is one long message about wireless printing through an airport ( and I think that you still owe me a beer 

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

I know lexmark and HP have postings up on their site about airport compatibility.

Epson has nothing, but is shown on the airport support page, so I am thinking anything compatible with OSX is airport compatible as well... though i could very well be wrong.

and i couldn't find poop on minolta's site.

as for the printer list on Apple's knowledge base, that has, as far as I know, all but disappeared... I was, in fact, looking for this very thing last night.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

According to the documents I am reading, most printers should work on the AirPort Express or AirPort Extreme as long as there are driers for your OS. So, if there are drivers for OS X for the printer you want to use, then it will probably work. 

Apple doesn't keep a list of specific printer models anymore because it doesn't so much work that way anymore, I guess. 

The only way to find out 100% for sure is probably to phone KonicaMinolta and ask. :/


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It seems that that is just not the case Posterboy. I have run into two different printers (one canon, one lexmark) that work fine with OS X but won't work wirelessly. 

I tried to phone KonicaMinolta. I'm sure you can guess how that went. "ummm...what's wireless printing? I think you have to call apple about that...."

Idiots.

I'm just going to bring my airport express over to her house on tuesday and see if it works. That's the only way to do it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Well. You could call Apple and ask if they have a list, but they don't seem to say it anywhere on their web site.

Lexmark does: http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/info/apple/airport_compat.html

and HP has a partial list: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00035369


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi,

This is from the apple site though I am not sure how old.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=150762


----------

